# G P L C /glycocarn



## djm6464 (Feb 4, 2011)

iv been trying out gplc lately with my map/bcaa prewo cocktail, as i try to ween off stims like 1,3 dimeth....as it was hard to train without jack3d or 1mr

a week in of the gplc, 4.5g prewo, it was okay, nothing worth 2$ a workout tho, HOWEVER, did 6g yesterday before chest, best pump iv gotten since i was 'on'

so for everyone trying this stuff, who are not getting the anticipated results, glycocarn effects are very dose dependant.......6g gave me incredible pump and fullness, as opposed to the minor pump i got with 4.5g

i know it has a myriad of other benefits, but for the bodybilder, im assuming most are looking for how its affects performance in the gym

i wish someone like primordial or jarrows would come out with a larger bulk tub, say 1kilo, as opposed to the way the stuff sells now


----------



## oufinny (Feb 4, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> iv been trying out gplc lately with my map/bcaa prewo cocktail, as i try to ween off stims like 1,3 dimeth....as it was hard to train without jack3d or 1mr
> 
> a week in of the gplc, 4.5g prewo, it was okay, nothing worth 2$ a workout tho, HOWEVER, did 6g yesterday before chest, best pump iv gotten since i was 'on'
> 
> ...



I agree, PP needs to do a buy 3 get 1 free deal or something like that so it is advantageous to buy more.  It costs them a ton to stock it and there is no margin in it so don't expect them to have a kilo tub of it anytime soon.  Interesting on the 6 grams, curious how that pump compares to the MUCH cheaper creatine nitrate.


----------



## Rodja (Feb 4, 2011)

I have been throwing around a couple of theories behind GPLC's efficacy and when to implement its usage.  The factors that I've decided that influence it the most are:
1.  Overall glycogen/hydration levels (duh)
2.  Size of the muscle
3.  Type of training
4.  Timing/substrate consumed with GPLC


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 4, 2011)

Dont forget about how big you are. If your over 200lbs you might need more than the studied 4.5 grams. Djm, hopefully we start selling so much of this and that, that we can start selling larger sizes of said bulk powders. Or maybe they can start customizing orders and sizes for certain customers looking for 10lbs of MAP. With our product credit at our store, you would be mounting a nice little discount every so often as well.


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 4, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Dont forget about how big you are. If your over 200lbs you might need more than the studied 4.5 grams. Djm, hopefully we start selling so much of this and that, that we can start selling larger sizes of said bulk powders. *Or maybe they can start customizing orders and sizes for certain customers looking for 10lbs of MAP. With our product credit at our store, you would be mounting a nice little discount every so often as well.*





id be down with that, the couple times i ordered stuff, the customer service was good, what you mentioned would put it over the top....get it down bro


----------



## ryansm (Feb 4, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> id be down with that, the couple times i ordered stuff, the customer service was good, what you mentioned would put it over the top....get it down bro



How long would 10 pounds of MAP last you? Me personally at the rate I am going I would say 6 weeks lol.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Feb 4, 2011)

AndroSeries huh?  Man you guys must just want the FDA to shut you down.


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 8, 2011)

1Fast400 said:


> AndroSeries huh? Man you guys must just want the FDA to shut you down.


 
Why do you say that?


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 8, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> id be down with that, the couple times i ordered stuff, the customer service was good, what you mentioned would put it over the top....get it down bro


 
Ill definatly mention it to the Eric.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Feb 8, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Why do you say that?



It's that whole legal thing that tends to get in the way.  Dshea/gmp/etc.


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 8, 2011)

ryansm said:


> How long would 10 pounds of MAP last you? Me personally at the rate I am going I would say 6 weeks lol.




i polish off 8 tubs a month.....i used to use it here n there, then i subbed it in for my morn shake, then subbed out torrent and use map postwo too, and im not small so a few scoops each time

i hate shakes for the most part, so does my stomach, so i always but iso, say the price doesnt bother me too much.....but that being said, an alternative way of selling them, in a bulk way,would be great


----------



## ryansm (Feb 8, 2011)

1Fast400 said:


> It's that whole legal thing that tends to get in the way.  Dshea/gmp/etc.



We are compliant in all of those areas


----------



## ryansm (Feb 8, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> i polish off 8 tubs a month.....i used to use it here n there, then i subbed it in for my morn shake, then subbed out torrent and use map postwo too, and im not small so a few scoops each time
> 
> i hate shakes for the most part, so does my stomach, so i always but iso, say the price doesnt bother me too much.....but that being said, an alternative way of selling them, in a bulk way,would be great



I'm at six, and have done the same with switching out. I have noticed a marked increase in recovery and have leaned out while staying the same weight. Use it in a similar fashion I did with BCAA's, sipped on throughout the day.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 8, 2011)

1Fast400 said:


> It's that whole legal thing that tends to get in the way.  Dshea/gmp/etc.


since its all isomers of DHEA is is gmp/dshea compliant as it is written now.


----------



## HATEFULone (Feb 8, 2011)

From what I've read on the site it is completely DSHEA compliant, however if this stuff works too well you know the fda will shut down the androseries, well atleast try.  Andromass converts to 1-test and test?  Looks gtg to me, any opportunities for a certain member to log it on here?  I nominate myself naturally.


----------



## HATEFULone (Feb 8, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I agree, PP needs to do a buy 3 get 1 free deal or something like that so it is advantageous to buy more.  It costs them a ton to stock it and there is no margin in it so don't expect them to have a kilo tub of it anytime soon.  Interesting on the 6 grams, curious how that pump compares to the MUCH cheaper creatine nitrate.




I was thinking of stacking gycocarn, beta alanine, and creapure or creatine nitrate.  However I'm gonna need some crystal light as that would taste like some serious booty.  And I agree on the dose dependent thing, I actually read a study that mentioned doses over 1.5g of gplc causing decreased power output, but the study was on leg extensions of course, and also too many other variables so who knows, I get a great pump from the 4.5g, I may try 3g next time, and then 6g and see the difference.


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 8, 2011)

ryansm said:


> I'm at six, and have done the same with switching out. I have noticed a marked increase in recovery and have leaned out while staying the same weight. Use it in a similar fashion I did with BCAA's, sipped on throughout the day.




i dont like the taste that much to sip all day, and my breath would be an issue walking around with a gallon jug of map, itll  be brutal


----------



## oufinny (Feb 8, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> i dont like the taste that much to sip all day, and my breath would be an issue walking around with a gallon jug of map, itll  be brutal



You get the same nasty breath from BCAAs sipped all day too, it sucks.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 8, 2011)

1Fast400 said:


> It's that whole legal thing that tends to get in the way.  Dshea/gmp/etc.





ryansm said:


> We are compliant in all of those areas



Most notably the etc. compliance...that one was a bit trickier than DSHEA and cGMP compliance.



djm6464 said:


> i dont like the taste that much to sip all day, and my breath would be an issue walking around with a gallon jug of map, itll  be brutal





oufinny said:


> You get the same nasty breath from BCAAs sipped all day too, it sucks.



BCAA breath is much more harsh than MAP breath.  Gum would be a great stack for either 



HATEFULone said:


> I actually read a study that mentioned doses over 1.5g of gplc causing decreased power output



Back on topic.    I've read that as well, what do you think about a blend of multiple forms of carnitine?  Would a combined 4.5g of 3 or 4 forms of carnitine still incur the decreased power output?


----------



## ryansm (Feb 9, 2011)

Yup. gum all day, not so bad.


----------



## HATEFULone (Feb 9, 2011)

silentbob, I'm not sure of the mix of different forms of carnitine, could work, or could turn out like the mixtures of creatine that have too little of each and most of the types don't work.  Difficult to say, when I order supps next I will get some bulk glycocarn, I will dose it at 1.5g solo, then add in 1.5g beta alanine, then add in 5g creapure.  See if any synergy would take place, but I'd be interested in a multi-carnitine blend for sure.


----------



## Rodja (Feb 9, 2011)

HATEFULone said:


> silentbob, I'm not sure of the mix of different forms of carnitine, could work, or could turn out like the mixtures of creatine that have too little of each and most of the types don't work.  Difficult to say, when I order supps next I will get some bulk glycocarn, I will dose it at 1.5g solo, then add in 1.5g beta alanine, then add in 5g creapure.  See if any synergy would take place, but I'd be interested in a multi-carnitine blend for sure.


My blend of choice is 1.5g of ArginoCarn and 1.5g GPLC.  One thing that I've noticed when I do not take my GPLC is that I either cannot or really struggle to finish my conditioning circuits.  I've had some sessions where my time was over 2:00 higher when I do not take GPLC.  

For MMA, it is a must-have supplement.


----------



## HATEFULone (Feb 9, 2011)

Rodja said:


> My blend of choice is 1.5g of ArginoCarn and 1.5g GPLC.  One thing that I've noticed when I do not take my GPLC is that I either cannot or really struggle to finish my conditioning circuits.  I've had some sessions where my time was over 2:00 higher when I do not take GPLC.
> 
> For MMA, it is a must-have supplement.




Agreed it definitely increases endrurance for me as well.  Lactic acid buffering is a grand thing.  Hmm arginocarn and glycocarn, 1.5g would make the gplc last 3x as long.


----------



## bikeswimlive (Feb 9, 2011)

OrbitNutrition said:


> since its all isomers of DHEA is is gmp/dshea compliant as it is written now.



Yep, an big pharma isn't going to let DHEA get attacked anytime soon, which is good because I really want to see some logs before I order. If results are as claimed, I will be spending too much money at PP.

Back to the OP, with GPLC, I really found I needed to take it a minimum of 1 hour before hitting the gym for it really to work. If I took it too soon, it seemed to be a waste. Timing was everything for me.


----------



## HATEFULone (Feb 9, 2011)

bikeswimlive said:


> Yep, an big pharma isn't going to let DHEA get attacked anytime soon, which is good because I really want to see some logs before I order. If results are as claimed, I will be spending too much money at PP.
> 
> Back to the OP, with GPLC, I really found I needed to take it a minimum of 1 hour before hitting the gym for it really to work. If I took it too soon, it seemed to be a waste. Timing was everything for me.




I noticed that with premax, if I didn't wait atleast 45 minutes before hitting the weights I was super strong at the end of the workout and for a few hours after that but does no good if I'm at work feeling all jacked and energized with no weights to lift.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Feb 10, 2011)

If you want to try GPLC, just buy 180g for 40 bucks.


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 10, 2011)

1Fast400 said:


> If you want to try GPLC, just buy 180g for 40 bucks.



beautiful, i saw that this morning, im ordering today bud, nice price, im finihing off my pp gplc, but cant pass that up, get some argino


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Feb 10, 2011)

OrbitNutrition said:


> since its all isomers of DHEA is is gmp/dshea compliant as it is written now.



From wikipedia: A bill has been introduced, in March 2009, in the U.S. Senate (S. 641) that attempts to classify DHEA as a controlled substance under the category of anabolic steroids. The sponsor is Charles Grassley (R-IA). The cosponsors are Richard Durbin (D-IL), and John McCain (R-AZ).[45] This bill was referred to the Senate Judiciary Committee. In December 2007, Charles Grassley introduced the "S. 2470: Dehydroepiandrosterone Abuse Reduction Act of 2007," in an attempt to amend the Controlled Substances Act to make "unlawful for any person to knowingly selling, causing another to sell, or conspiring to sell a product containing dehydroepiandrosterone to an individual under the age of 18 years, including any such sale using the Internet," without a prescription. Only civil (non-criminal) penalties are provided. The bill was read twice and referred to the Senate Judiciary Committee where it died.[46]


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 11, 2011)

Our _Glycine Propionyl-L-Carnitine_ (GPLC) is _Sigma-tau_ brand and coined _GlycoCarn??®_. _(The only proven GPLC)_



Is fast400's gplc the same?


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 11, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Our _Glycine Propionyl-L-Carnitine_ (GPLC) is *Sigma-tau* brand and coined _GlycoCarn??®_. _(The only proven GPLC)_
> 
> 
> 
> Is fast400's gplc the same?




its because of that shitty company i get get it shipped to canada!!!!!!! im going with smart powders, i think itll be just as legit...sigma-tau can lick my asshole

i have no doubt the gplc from primordial works, iv used it (obviously through another site), but its still a pain in the ass seeing im not in the states


----------



## 1Fast400 (Feb 11, 2011)

My stuff is the Sigma-Tau brand.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Feb 11, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> BCAA breath is much more harsh than MAP breath.  Gum would be a great stack for either



What is BCAA breath?


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 11, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> From wikipedia: A bill has been introduced, in March 2009, in the U.S. Senate (S. 641) that attempts to classify DHEA as a controlled substance under the category of anabolic steroids. The sponsor is Charles Grassley (R-IA). The cosponsors are Richard Durbin (D-IL), and John McCain (R-AZ).[45] This bill was referred to the Senate Judiciary Committee. In December 2007, Charles Grassley introduced the "S. 2470: Dehydroepiandrosterone Abuse Reduction Act of 2007," in an attempt to amend the Controlled Substances Act to make "unlawful for any person to knowingly selling, causing another to sell, or conspiring to sell a product containing dehydroepiandrosterone to an individual under the age of 18 years, including any such sale using the Internet," without a prescription. Only civil (non-criminal) penalties are provided. The bill was read twice and referred to the Senate Judiciary Committee where it died.[46]


so where you putting this to say i was right or what i dont get it, i was defending your product and am close friends with eric and know he is a smart mofo.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 11, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> What is BCAA breath?



Sip on them for a few hours, sometimes it won't even take that long, and you'll find out. 

God tier if you do it without access to mints or gum.


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 11, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> Sip on them for a few hours, sometimes it won't even take that long, and you'll find out.
> 
> God tier if you do it without access to mints or gum.



Vitaberry


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 12, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> its because of that shitty company i get get it shipped to canada!!!!!!! im going with smart powders, i think itll be just as legit...sigma-tau can lick my asshole





1Fast400 said:


> My stuff is the Sigma-Tau brand.



Would djm still run into the same problem getting it to Canada?


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 12, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> Would djm still run into the same problem getting it to Canada?



nope, i can say with 100% certainty that its the shipping method, and vendors restrictions (i.e. primordial vs say orbit with regards to shipping to canada), that dictates stuff

regular postal service will always get here, it seems fedex is more stringent with their 'procedures'

also, its gplc powder, not 3 kits of hgh.....itll get through

i just got an order of 4x havoc from a certain online vendor, the package wasnt even touched, however all my orders of primordial go through fedex, which are all checked before cleared

i cant order gplc from pp.com, among other things, so i need to look around a bit, thats all

really the only crappy part is the accumulation of shipping charges form ordering gplc from one guy, protein from another, and whatever from another....example, i get tagged for $45-$50 when i order from pp , thats 2 tubs of map almost that an american can get, that im paying just to ship an order

smart powders is very reasonable iv seen

orbit is another fav, but with an increase in weight of my package, the sh gets out of control, so i cant give them alot of my business either

here n canada our retailors are overpriced and usually behind on alot of stuff.......so when guys in the states bitch about prices and availability, its bull cause you guys have it good for the most part


----------



## 1Fast400 (Feb 12, 2011)

What screwed shipping prices for international people was Airmail being dropped as an option for packages over 4lbs.  Airmail sucks anyway, but it was a cheap option for a long time.  You can always check to see if your retailer/vendor is screwing you by going to USPS - The United States Postal Service (U.S. Postal Service) and checking the rates yourself.

A lot of vendors like to use fedex as they have a pack service that can be done for about 15-18 bucks if under 3lbs and gets there in 2 days (almost anywhere in the world it's nuts).  It's also comes with full tracking, not bs postal tracking.  

Conclusion, international business is a PITA


----------



## ryansm (Feb 12, 2011)

Either way it's good stuff in my book


----------



## ryansm (Feb 23, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> nope, i can say with 100% certainty that its the shipping method, and vendors restrictions (i.e. primordial vs say orbit with regards to shipping to canada), that dictates stuff
> 
> regular postal service will always get here, it seems fedex is more stringent with their 'procedures'
> 
> ...



FYI PP is carried by Orbit now...


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 23, 2011)

ryansm said:


> FYI PP is carried by Orbit now...



they always were, its how i was able to run stuff like 1-t and tbol lv/androhard lol.....pp home site wont send me anything, even the gplc

its why i was saying i gotta go through multiple places, and the shipping adds up to the point where itd pay for alot of stuff

what can you do

if you saw the prices in a gnc here, you'd know why i order everything (assaults is like $80+tx here lol)


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 23, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> if you saw the prices in a gnc here, you'd know why i order everything (assaults is like $80+tx here lol)



Thats ridiculous. I don't even know what local supp shops charge for stuff around here, I never goto them.


----------



## ryansm (Feb 24, 2011)

hmmm, well it looks like the states may be going in the same direction as Canada. How about a script for some vitamin C....


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 24, 2011)

ryansm said:


> hmmm, well it looks like the states may be going in the same direction as Canada. How about a script for some vitamin C....



i highly doubt that will happen......but yeah you guys may soon be like us...im used to this, but if the states tightens up, no where to order from


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 24, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> i highly doubt that will happen......but yeah you guys may soon be like us...im used to this, but if the states tightens up, no where to order from



Online AAS dealers?


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 25, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Online AAS dealers?



domestic is the way to go....i dont get trying to save $100 when you are spending waaay more than that...and there is the chance you lose it all

piece of mind knowing my shit is on the way and i can start my cycle...i had 1 order, small oral, snagged, and that was the last intl for me

until we actually see how far they are going to take this (some broad in eng is suing to get caffeine fkn banned now cause her son is retarded), im not stressing....i only use protein, ibcaas, and a few other staples, so im not sweating the ph stuff.....that boladrol crap deserves to be banned, its being marketed recklessly


----------



## ryansm (Feb 25, 2011)

At some point I think this is going to happen, pharma is big business and they want to control it all.


----------

